# Buy a in villa in Springs or Arabian Ranches



## Jason Kumar (Dec 1, 2008)

With property prices the way they are, was considering buying rather than renting.

Yet to discuss this with wifey, junior whose 3 should be okay with it 

Have'nt got down to the legwork of actually veiwing properties though. 0-ed down on 2 communites Springs & AR.

Appreciate views on which is the better of the two communities considering quality of construction, layout and accessibility in general :confused2:

Thank you


----------



## petridg (Jul 16, 2010)

Don't know much about AR, but at Springs the quality is good, and in terms of accessibility then it's far better as far as Jumeirah is concerned and Bur Dubai. I would pick springs when buying since it is feasible to commute to Abu Dhabi from there and it helps keeping the value of the property.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

A few points to consider.

1. There is a good chance that property prices will fall further
2. Bear in mind that freehold ownership is not the same a proper freehold ownership in other countries
3. Take proper legal advice
-


----------



## naga7 (Sep 8, 2008)

Why isnt freehold the same?

And how much further do you reckon prices will fall in the Springs?

In terms of making offers for places, whats reasonable for say something thats on the market for 1.2m. considering the market?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

naga7 said:


> Why isnt freehold the same?
> 
> And how much further do you reckon prices will fall in the Springs?
> 
> In terms of making offers for places, whats reasonable for say something thats on the market for 1.2m. considering the market?


1. No such thing as absolute ownership in the UAE. This is not a democracy. Take legal advice as I said earlier.

2. My crystal ball isn't working today.

3. No idea as I wouldn't dream of living in that area.
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Jason Kumar said:


> With property prices the way they are, was considering buying rather than renting.
> 
> Yet to discuss this with wifey, junior whose 3 should be okay with it
> 
> ...


You need to go look at the different areas first to get an idea.
AR has many different style villas so looks more appealing.
Springs only has one style (ugly imo) in 4 different sizes.
Both areas built by Emaar so quality similar.
Location - depends on where your children will go to school and where you work.
AR used to be a little way out but roads to it very good now.


----------

